

Unlike Apple, Google does not receive Android App sales commission. - timmm

People don&#x27;t seem to realize this so I thought I&#x27;d put it out there.<p>&quot;Developers will get 70% of the revenue from each purchase; the remaining amount goes to carriers and billing settlement fees—Google does not take a percentage.&quot;<p>-Eric Chu<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;android-developers.blogspot.com&#x2F;2008&#x2F;10&#x2F;android-market-now-available-for-users.html
======
mooism2
Why do the carriers get anything?

------
higherpurpose
What's Google getting for this? It's sad to see what a poor relationship
Google has with carriers, in the sense that carriers walk all over them, while
Apple has a completely opposite relationship with them, in the sense that
they're forcing carriers to only buy the phone at _full retail price_ , but
also to pay them billions of dollars at a time _pre-launch_ , by purchasing a
set number of iPhones that Apple decides.

No wonder Google has usually been the last to implement stuff like VOIP and
video-chat and SMS replacements and so on. They don't dare do anything without
the carriers' approval, even though they have a much bigger market share
worldwide.

On top of all of this, the carriers still get to put their crap on Android
phones, too. So this is quite unbelievable. Google gave them so much power,
when they really didn't have to, because Android was the only real alternative
to the iPhone, especially in the early days when these deals were first made.
It's the _carriers_ that should've made concessions to Google, in order to get
it, not the other way around.

